# BMC sportlite APS ** BROKEN FRAME**



## PAESY (Jul 21, 2021)

Has anyone every had this happen to them while cycling on a flat cycle path ?

Its a 2016 BMC sportlite APS - Only ever used in the park with the kids and commute to work and only used over the last year. Hardly ever used then on my commute to work it snapped.


----------

